
Smartphones Have an Unexpected New Rival - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-02-07/smartphones-have-an-unexpected-new-rival
======
Nokinside
Smartphones surpassed feature phones in numbers just two years ago. The tide
may turn again.

